
Which countries DON'T yet have Covid-19? - beatthatflight
https://travel.stackexchange.com/q/154995/101
======
duxup
The list of those countries make me wonder.

What is going to happen in poorer countries in terms of both the number of
casualties and how more quickly will it or won't cases peak compared to more
wealthy countries trying to slow the peak number of cases?

